# Piriton



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Mazv

My eldest has just come down with chickenpox (joy of joy), and I got her some piriton syrup to help with the itching.  However she absolutely hates the taste of it, she had her first dose tonight at bedtime.  

Am I able to mix it with her bedtime milk?  

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Moomin,

Sorry not to reply earlier, had a hectic weekend and been off work sick due to lousy cold  

Really sorry to hear DD got the pox   Have you got calamine lotion too for application to help take the itch away? It does provide some temporary minor relief that can help too. The Piriton syrup doesn't have a licence to mix it with anything else so the manufacturer doesn't give any information on this. However I can't see anything from the ingredients that would mean it would cause a problem to do this so you could give it a try and see if it works. The little dears do have a habit of spotting hidden meds though so don't be surprised if it still gets refused  

Hope she gets better soon  
Maz x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks Mazv

Hope you feel better soon x x 

We managed to syringe it into her mouth tonight - thankfully it is only a small dose !!!  

We were given a moose that our next door neighbour bought over the counter when her son had c/p a week ago, and that seems to be working well as well.


----------

